# For Western Australia Immigrants / Expats



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I am giving below all the possible website links related to WA immigration.

*Western Australia Migration Website :*

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx

*Complete Reference of all WA State Websites :
*
http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/References/AllLinks/Pages/AllLinksWithinSite.aspx

*A Guide for WA immigration - All info in one blog.
*
Welcome

*Tourism*

Welcome to Western Australia - Tourism Western Australia

Tourism Western Australia - Tourism Western Australia

homepage - Experience Perth

homepage - Australia's South West

Explore the official holiday and tourism website for Western Australias Coral Coast - Australia's Coral Coast

homepage - Australia's North West

homepage - Australia's Golden Outback


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Perth Suburbs - Nice link

Perth Australia Suburb Profiles Perth Australia

Click on the map and click on the required suburb in that region, it will show the details like given below. (Ex : Suburb - Bayswater)

Bayswater, WA 6053
Approx distance to Perth city centre: 6 km
Local Council: City of Bayswater
Statistics	Bayswater	Perth Metro
Median Price	$541,000	$470,000 
1 year growth	+5.9%	-6.0%
5 year growth	+11.2%	+12.8%


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Western Australia 
Take a moment to relax and explore ‘Western Australia – a real opportunity’ video.

http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Site...n 640x360_stereo 44K_mainconcept h264_1Mb.mp4


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Perth Suburbs - Nice link
> 
> Perth Australia Suburb Profiles Perth Australia
> 
> ...


super post bro...
so where are you headed to ? WA i guess.. you have loads of info man..


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> super post bro...
> so where are you headed to ? WA i guess.. you have loads of info man..


I call Maddy as 'WA EXPERT' 

From'bush fires' to 'growth rates', he knows everything about WA.....and best part keeps on sharing :clap2:
Keep it up......


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

@lifeisgood - Perth...Yes...

@Varun - Thanks...Sharing and helping is what this forum is all about...I am glad that people are getting many info's from my post as well...

Any help please just give a shout...

Cheers.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Perth Suburbs - Nice link
> 
> Perth Australia Suburb Profiles Perth Australia
> 
> ...


maddy Thanks!

this is good but I really do want to know which are the suburbs to avoid. Like in discussions on places to live in melbourne, people have clear pointers on which suburbs to avoid and which suburbs to look at.
Do you have any info on this?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> maddy Thanks!
> 
> this is good but I really do want to know which are the suburbs to avoid. Like in discussions on places to live in melbourne, people have clear pointers on which suburbs to avoid and which suburbs to look at.
> Do you have any info on this?


Perhaps, you can check in this blog for such info.

moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more

(Courtesy : xmarcusx user)


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Perhaps, you can check in this blog for such info.
> 
> moving2wa.com - Perth, Australia: Cost of Living, Removal Costs, Where to live, What to bring and more
> 
> (Courtesy : xmarcusx user)


 
Excellent stuff!!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Excellent stuff!!


Kudos to Marcus and his wife...awesome efforts to bring in this such an informative blog for all WA expats...

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Kudos to Marcus and his wife...awesome efforts to bring in this such an informative blog for all WA expats...
> 
> Cheers !!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


Agreed.............hitherto you have to accept some credit for compiling this all.

Thanks.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Agreed.............hitherto you have to accept some credit for compiling this all.
> 
> Thanks.


Hahaha... Thanks Mate... cheers !!! 

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I really appreciate your gesture of generosity......haha!

You must have visited www.perthpoms.com ?

If not please do visit,it is really a remarkable forum for WA enthusiasts...

Thanks,




MaddyOZ said:


> Hahaha... Thanks Mate... cheers !!!
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I really appreciate your gesture of generosity......haha!
> 
> You must have visited www.perthpoms.com ?
> 
> ...


Yes hassan. Im in the other forum too 

Cheers...

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

List of Suburbs in PERTH. 

List of Perth suburbs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

1 City of Armadale
2 Town of Bassendean
3 City of Bayswater
4 City of Belmont
5 Town of Cambridge
6 City of Canning
7 Town of Claremont
8 City of Cockburn
9 Town of Cottesloe
10 Town of East Fremantle
11 City of Fremantle
12 City of Gosnells
13 City of Joondalup
14 Shire of Kalamunda
15 Town of Kwinana
16 City of Melville
17 Town of Mosman Park
18 Shire of Mundaring
19 City of Nedlands
20 Shire of Peppermint Grove
21 City of Perth
22 City of Rockingham
23 Shire of Serpentine-Jarrahdale
24 City of South Perth
25 City of Stirling
26 City of Subiaco
27 City of Swan
28 Town of Victoria Park
29 City of Vincent
30 City of Wanneroo


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> List of Suburbs in PERTH.
> 
> List of Perth suburbs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Hi maddy,

Does this belong to regional areas as for 475 subclass applicants....plz do let me know...m looking for 3 regional areas for WA state nomination

regards,


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

nitisha said:


> Hi maddy,
> 
> Does this belong to regional areas as for 475 subclass applicants....plz do let me know...m looking for 3 regional areas for WA state nomination
> 
> regards,


No. These are suburbs in Perth. You need to choose three areas in western australia.

Like kargoolie, south west etc.

Check where your occupation is in demand in the regional areas.. Do some research and then choose it.

Good Luck.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Maddy... One of my friends is interested to relocate to WA.. Would you have any idea, how much time a typical state sponsorship application takes? Thanks much!

Happ!



MaddyOZ said:


> No. These are suburbs in Perth. You need to choose three areas in western australia.
> 
> Like kargoolie, south west etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

happ said:


> Hey Maddy... One of my friends is interested to relocate to WA.. Would you have any idea, how much time a typical state sponsorship application takes? Thanks much!
> 
> Happ!


It takes one to two weeks currently.


----------



## nitisha (Mar 24, 2012)

Pradiprn said:


> It takes one to two weeks currently.


Hi,

regarding WA SS online application, how many years of experience is required ? 

I have 2 years of experience and IELTS (Each band 7), do I have the chance of WA SS ? My occupation is Electronics Engineer

Regards,
Nitisha


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Much!!



Pradiprn said:


> It takes one to two weeks currently.


----------



## emaily (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks man, It's a great effort.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

nitisha said:


> Hi,
> 
> regarding WA SS online application, how many years of experience is required ?
> 
> ...


Yes. Please check the relevant occupation code for you and then verify the experience requirements for the same in www.migration.wa.gov.au

Good Luck..cheers !


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Got a case officer today!! All documents show met...only need to send India PCC as per email sent to agent! Excited really excited!


----------



## gsukumar27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi maddy.
I recently submitted applicatiion for WA..would like to know i was qualiflied for 263111 by ACS and done with EOI and received invitation from WA..would like to know what are the jobs which are in demand der am waiting for WA SS..I am planning to learn some new courses that helps me to find a job early after reaching there ..Help would be appreciate. ...thank you


----------



## wanderludwig (Jul 12, 2013)

useful information


----------

